# Sulfur soap



## NostalgicGranny

I'm having problems making sulfur soap. 

The first time I added the sulfur in with the oils. Big mistake. Sulfur inhibits the lye and I never got it to trace. 

The second time HP I added it after heavy trace and it separated in the mold. 

Do I need to cook it or make it completely and rebatch to get the sulfur incorporated properly? Or am I just missing some sweet spot, the exact moment sulfur should be added?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Wish I could help but the only experience I've had using sulfur was a long, long day ago when I used sulfunated castor oil instead of regular castor oil .... :umno: Won't do that again.

Can I share this on my FB soaping page (Tallow Soapers) and see if someone has experience with this?


----------



## NostalgicGranny

Yes thank you, please feel free to share. 

I did manage to get a cutable loaf but I could tell the sulfur wasn't perfectly incorporated in it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Done. I'll see if anyone responds and post back here.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Here you go!

The types of sulfur (sulphur) powder that work well in soap are -- sublimed sulfur (aka flowers of sulfur), precipitated sulfur (aka milk of sulfur, lime sulfur, sulfur boiled with lime), or washed sulfur (sulfur treated with aqueous ammonia). Sulfur flakes will NOT work, because they are much too coarse and abrasive. Sift sulfur powder to remove any large chunks before use. If the sulfur powder is crusted over, very chunky, or otherwise showing signs of absorbing moisture, you may not want to use the product in soap.

Safety:
This is not a soap to make without careful forethought and good preparation. It is a difficult soap to make, there is a good chance of failure, and there are health risks involved with making the soap.

Do not inhale the sulfur powder. It will be irritating to the eyes, nose, throat, and lungs because it combines with water to form sulfuric acid. Wear a respirator and use very good ventilation when handling the powder.

Be aware that sulfur in hot soap may evolve hydrogen sulfide gas (rotten egg odor). This gas is not only stinky, but it is TOXIC. A respirator will NOT effectively remove this gas, so don't count on a respirator for protection. What's worse is your nose quickly becomes used to hydrogen sulfide, so you cannot use your nose as a safety guide.

Bottom line -- use very good air ventilation and a healthy dose of caution when making this soap. If you smell rotten egg odor, don't ignore it. If your nose and eyes start to burn from sulfur powder in the air, don't ignore that either. Open a window and turn the exhaust fan on high, or take the soap outdoors.

CP method:
Use minimum to moderate superfat (2-5%), a reliable basic soap recipe, and room temperature lye and oils. Maximum dosage of sulfur is 1% by weight of oils (ppo). Do NOT go higher! Sulfur powder is wetted slightly better by oil than by water, so mix the powder into the oils first before adding the lye solution. The sulfur will not dissolve; it will only disperse in the fluid.

Soap batter may take a long time to trace. It is okay to allow gel, but do not force it or do CPOP. If the temperature spikes and the batter overheats, the emulsion may break, more hydrogen sulfide may evolve, and the soap may turn brown.

Use a tray/slab mold or individual cavity molds. Keep the soap molds well ventilated to avoid overheating and to control odor. Elevate molds above the surface on which they rest. Run a fan to blow air over all surfaces of the molds to control heating. Can cover molds lightly, but do not insulate.

HP or rebatch method:
The only way to get a higher % of sulfur into soap is to rebatch the soap or to add to HP soap AFTER saponification is done. Typical dosages are 3% to 10% ppo. Sulfur powder is difficult to mix thoroughly into hot-process soap due to the thickness of the finished soap and the non-wetting properties of the sulfur.


----------



## NostalgicGranny

You had me worried for a moment when you said maximum usage was 1% as I used 10% 
It finally came together for me HP but it isn't the prettiest bar of soap. It does stink like rotten eggs.

This is what it looks like https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203727914181185


----------



## Maura

Why add sulfur to soap?


----------



## NostalgicGranny

It's good for hair and skin issues. It is also used on dogs and livestock.


----------

